# Software Version L116 Now Spooling For 721s



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I just noticed that my 721 got a software update this morning. It is version L116. I have not had a chance to check it out yet and see if it fixes the bugs in L115.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I believe it will include the extra padding that people have been requesting increasing it from 29 minutes it had previously.


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> I believe it will include the extra padding that people have been requesting increasing it from 29 minutes it had previously.


Anyone know if the screen saver is in there?


----------



## MobileBay (Jul 29, 2003)

baloo75 said:


> Anyone know if the screen saver is in there?


The message light on my 721 was on, so I cycled the receiver off and the new software is installing now...... Will post any changes I notice once it has completed the software install.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I can confirm that the pad is larger again. Thank goodness!



Jacob S said:


> I believe it will include the extra padding that people have been requesting increasing it from 29 minutes it had previously.


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

They also fixed the 'Pause, quick skip back, pause to resume, get kicked back to the start' bug. That bug was a real pain for a lot of people so I'm glad that was fixed. I don't know of anything else new at the moment besides the padding which was already mentioned.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Screensaver? Anyone?


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Yep, screen saver kicks in after about 20 minutes on a menu or other static image. This saver is different from the original one however.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Any new bugs?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Why do you really want some bugs? I am sure there will be something about a bug by tonight or tommorrow. There is always someone ready to give you this info.

I am wondering when the Dish Home is going to download? On the last tech chat they said we would get this by the end of Dec.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Any improvement in the Weather?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

jerryyyyy said:


> Any improvement in the Weather?


 Looks and responds exactly the way it did before. I don't see a single difference there.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

So far so good. Geez I HOPE I can still report that in a week.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

jerryyyyy said:


> Any improvement in the Weather?


What was wrong with the weather? It worked fine for me.

Dennis


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Screensaver is the one that was in place before it "went" away. Good to see that back.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

dbronstein said:


> What was wrong with the weather? It worked fine for me.
> 
> Dennis


Like a lot of dish stuff fine for you wasnt fine for everyone. Some peoples weather was blank or failed to load.


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

OK Anybody with a legacy twin cascaded with a SW21 had the guts to do a switch test yet?


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

I have noticed a few differences. Pause bug seems to be fixed. On 115, frame fwd and rev did not pick up at the correct location. (pause, one back, ~ 15 fwd to get to the same place). This is working much better now. The 29 minute time extent limit has been opened up. 
Thats all that I have seen so far.


----------



## jgui (Dec 6, 2003)

I asked the tech support folks last night (during my hard drive crash) and they said this fixes the runaway record problem and the inability to delete programs after watching them (had to use the PIP/SWAP workaround before). Something about the instant weather app was also fixed but I don't use that and he mentioned some other things that I cannot remember.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

The remote seems to be more responsive after this last update. I no longer have to hit the guide button 2-3 times to get it to come up. Happens the first time every time now. 

This release seems to be very stable. Any way I can lock it down so that I don't get any more updates ?

G


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

Still no one has done a switch test yet? I am afraid to do it as I have a twin cascaded with a SW21 on 61.5 and apparently that was a problem with 115. Someone must have done it by now.


----------

